

Index Compression algorithms used by Google - helwr
http://www.ir.uwaterloo.ca/book/addenda-06-index-compression.html

======
nkurz
PForDelta is another interesting approach that isn't mentioned here. It claims
slightly better compression than VByte, and significantly faster (~2x)
decompression on modern superscalar processors:

<http://www2008.org/papers/pdf/p387-zhangA.pdf>

I've yet to try it in practice.

------
samratjp
Obligatory: [http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/information-retrieval-
book.h...](http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/information-retrieval-book.html)

Edit: link to compression intro page (very readable)
[http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/html/htmledition/index-
compr...](http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/html/htmledition/index-
compression-1.html)

~~~
nirav
Thank you!

